# Si è tinti i capelli/Si è tinto i capelli



## Feainn

Salve popolo di WR 
Stavo leggendo questo thread e il link sul dativo etico che Anja.Ann aveva condiviso. Mentre leggevo incuriosito tutta la regola grammaticale, ho visto che nel punto "3. usi intensivi" vengono riportati i seguenti esempi: 

"In generale, questo tipo di pronome dativo è usato in italiano (a differenza di altre lingue, sia romanze, come il francese, sia germaniche, come l’inglese e il tedesco) per indicare la proprietà inalienabile: ad es., è obbligatorio per riferirsi a parti del corpo: *si è rotta la testa* (ma * ha rotto la sua testa), ti ha spezzato il braccio (ma * ha spezzato il tuo braccio), *si è tinti i capelli* (non ha tinto i suoi capelli); "

 _Si è tinti i capelli_?! E' un errore, vero? Perché io, in questi casi, ho sempre coniugato il participio con il genere del soggetto (Si è tinto i capelli -> lui; si è tinta i capelli -> lei; si son tinti i capelli -> loro, maschile o misto; si son tinte i capelli -> loro, femminile).
La frase _Si è rotta la testa_ implica dunque che il malcapitato sia una donna, ma mi sorge il dubbio che segua lo stesso ragionamento di _Si è tinti i capelli.

_Voi che dite?


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Feainn
Secondo l'Accademia della Crusca (vedi ''Accordo participio passato'' su Google) pare che entrambe le forme siano corrette : si è tinti i capelli e si è tinto i capelli.  L'esempio della Crusca per questo tipo di concordanza è ''la meta che ci siamo prefissi / la meta che ci siamo prefissa'', cioè 'ci siamo prefissi una meta/ci siamo prefissa una meta'.  Ne deduco che nella frase ''si è rotta la testa'' il soggetto non è necessariamente una donna.


----------



## cuore romano

Allora sarebbe giusto dire _Paolo si è rotta la testa._?


----------



## Feainn

cuore romano said:


> Allora sarebbe giusto dire _Paolo si è rotta la testa_?



A me fa lo stesso effetto del suono delle unghie sulla lavagna...


----------



## cuore romano

Infatti


----------



## bearded

Però se una donna dice ''mi sono rotto il braccio'' (e non ''rotta''), a me non dà fastidio.


----------



## cuore romano

E a una studentessa non lo segneresti come errore?


----------



## Feainn

bearded man said:


> Però se una donna dice ''mi sono rotto il braccio'' (e non ''rotta''), a me non dà fastidio.



A me sinceramente sì. Forse a te no perché nel parlato, per quanto riguarda la concordanza del participio passato, il maschile sta sostituendo il femminile in alcuni casi? Ad esempio:

Lei a lui:
- "Dov'è che mi hai visto?"
- "In piazza. Ti ho osservato tutto il tempo"

Le frasi sono grammaticalmente sbagliate in quanto il complemento oggetto, nella prima frase "mi" e nella seconda "ti", si collocano prima del verbo e si riferiscono alla ragazza (genere femminile). Il participio va dunque concordato: "Dov'è che mi hai vista? "In piazza. Ti ho osservata tutto il tempo". In ogni caso, se un ragazzo ti dicesse "Mi sono sbucciata una gamba" ti stonerebbe?


----------



## alicip

Quindi corretto sarebbe: 
Io (femminile) mi sono rotta il braccio.
Io (maschile) mi sono rotto il braccio.
Paolo si è tinto i capelli.
Maria si è tinta i capelli.
Paolo e Maria si sono tinti i capelli.
Maria ed Elena si sono tinte i capelli.
Dove hai visto Paolo? - L'ho visto a scuola.
Dove hai visto Maria? - L'ho vista al centro commerciale.


----------



## frugnaglio

_Si è tinti i capelli_ (e tutti gli altri esempi simili) è un tantino démodé, tutto qui. Non stonerebbe in un romanzo scritto un secolo fa.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti! 
Le regole sulla concordanza del participio passato sono molto chiare. 
Nel caso in esame abbiamo un verbo riflessivo, quindi il participio passato può essere accordato o con il soggetto o con l'oggetto. La concordanza con il soggetto è più comune, mentre con l'oggetto è poco diffusa ma pur sempre corretta. 
Concludendo, una donna può affermare "Mi sono rotta/rotto il braccio.", "Mi sono rotta/rotti i vestiti."; come un uomo può affermare "Mi sono rotto/rotta la gamba.", "Mi sono rotto/rotte la gambe."; si può dire "_Paolo si è tint*o*/tint*i* i capelli._", "_Maria si è tint*a*/tint*i* i capelli._" e "_Maria ed Elena si sono tint*e*/tint*i* i capelli._".


Personalmente nel caso specifico preferisco la concordanza con il soggetto. 
 @Alicip: le tue frasi sono tutte corrette. Naturalmente le ultime due hanno una regola diversa: con l'ausiliare _avere_ vi è l'obbligo ad accordare il participio passato nel tempo composto in genere e numero con il pronome di terza persona (_lo, la, li, le_​; anche _ne_) che lo precede. Nel caso degli altri pronomi (mi, ti, ci, vi) è facoltativo. 

@Feainn: Mi spiace ma stai sbagliando, non è così come affermi (vedi sopra in piccolo). 


Feainn said:


> Lei a lui:
> - "Dov'è che mi hai visto?"
> - "In piazza. Ti ho osservato tutto il tempo"
> 
> *Le frasi sono grammaticalmente sbagliate* in quanto il complemento oggetto, nella prima frase "mi" e nella seconda "ti", si collocano prima del verbo e si riferiscono alla ragazza (genere femminile). *Il participio va dunque concordato*: "Dov'è che mi hai vista? "In piazza. Ti ho osservata tutto il tempo". In ogni caso, se un ragazzo ti dicesse "Mi sono sbucciata una gamba" ti stonerebbe?


----------



## bearded

Concordo pienamente con frugnaglio e dragonseven.  Un conto è l'usanza prevalente nel parlato - e la preferenza per i modi più ''correnti'' - , ed un conto sono le regole della sintassi.


----------



## ohbice

frugnaglio said:


> _Si è tinti i capelli_ (e tutti gli altri esempi simili) è un tantino démodé, tutto qui. Non stonerebbe in un romanzo scritto un secolo fa.



Ciao frunaglio. A me piace, non la trovo demodé. Trovo che sia un po' civettuola, magari, ma la uso ogni volta che posso. Nel parlato no, non mi viene naturale. Ma se scrivo e se mi fermo un attimo a riflettere quasi sicuramente adopero questa forma. Mi fa sembrare che ci ho messo un qualcosa in più.
Ciao


----------



## alicip

> Concludendo, una donna può affermare "Mi sono rotta/*rotto* il braccio.", "Mi sono rotta/*rotti *i vestiti."; come un uomo può affermare "Mi sono rotto/*rotta* la gamba.", "Mi sono rotto/*rotte *la gambe."; si può dire "Paolo si è tinto/*tinti *i capelli.", "Maria si è tinta/*tinti *i capelli." e "Maria ed Elena si sono tinte/*tinti *i capelli."


.
Mi dispiace ma le forme che ho messo in grassetto non le userei mai e poi mai. Hanno un suono orrendo (peggio di quello delle unghie sulla lavagna). Potrei invece dire: "Paolo e Maria si sono *tinti *i capelli."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded man said:


> Però se una donna dice ''mi sono rotto il braccio'' (e non ''rotta''), a me non dà fastidio.



Nell'italiano _parlato moderno_, questa cosa non esiste.

Se una persona apparentemente di sesso femminile pronunciasse quella frase, mi verrebbe il sospetto di avere di fronte un transessuale che ha l'aspetto di una donna ma parla da uomo, oppure una che si da delle arie parlando come sua nonna duchessa.


----------



## dragonseven

Come al solito, per stanchezza o per la fretta, scrivo fesserie; e l'unico che sembra essersi reso conto di ciò è Paul che, a quanto pare, non ha voluto infierire sul povero deficiente. 
Quindi mi trovo a rettificare quanto detto in precedenza per chiarezza e il beneficio di tutti. 





> ... una donna può affermare "Mi sono rotta/rotto il braccio.", "Mi sono rotta/rotti i vestiti."; come un uomo può affermare "Mi sono rotto/rotta la gamba.", "Mi sono rotto/rotte la gambe."...


 Questa parte è errata!!
Le frasi giuste sono le seguenti:
"Mi sono rotta il/le braccio/-cia.", "Mi sono rotta il/i vestito/-ti.", "Mi sono rotta la/le gamba/-be." <- parlante femminile;
"Mi sono rotto il/le braccio/-cia.", "Mi sono rotto il/i vestito/-ti.", "Mi sono rotto la/le gamba/-be." <- parlante maschile.
Questo perché _rompersi_ non è un verbo riflessivo ma pronominale.@Alicip: Per forza, delle quattro forme è l'unica utilizzabile. 


			
				Alicip said:
			
		

> Potrei invece dire: "Paolo e Maria si sono *tinti i capelli."*


----------



## valentina82

ahahah concordo in pieno co paul!!!


----------



## bearded

> Paulfromitaly:
> Nell'italiano parlato moderno, questa cosa non esiste


Non è un'affermazione un po' troppo...perentoria?
Frasi del tipo  _Il ragazzino piangeva perché si era sbucciate entrambe le ginocchia,_ oppure _la signora si è pettinati i capelli con una crocchia_ per me (e spero non solo per me) appartengono all'Italiano corrente.
Riporto qui sotto il parere dell'Accademia della Crusca:

_( Punto 4) La possibilità di scelta dell'accordo del participio di un verbo pronominale col soggetto o con l'oggetto - sia questo anteposto o posposto - è esistita da sempre in Italiano, e le restrizioni di tanto in tanto indicate da qualche grammatico sono da considerarsi infondate. (_Articolo di Luca Serianni, Aprile 1994: consultabile su Google digitando ''Accordo participio passato'', Accademia della Crusca).

Siccome ho constatato che il parere del Serianni in questo Forum viene di solito considerato come una specie di Vangelo, non mi sembra giusto trascurare il suo parere o considerarlo sbagliato quando è diverso da ciò che il nostro orecchio individuale, o magari regionale, ci indica.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded man said:


> Non è un'affermazione un po' troppo...perentoria?



Hai abilmente ignorato una parte del mio commento


> Nell'italiano* parlato* moderno, questa cosa non esiste


----------



## bearded

No, non ho ignorato il fatto che tu escludi la concordanza con l'oggetto *nel parlato moderno.*  Il fatto è che ci sono ancora taluni ''barbogi'' (come il sottoscritto: non per niente sono ''bearded'') che proprio anche nel parlato si esprimono qualche volta così!
Forse il mio (il nostro) è un parlato un po' antiquato...


----------



## Nino83

Sembra simile alla concordanza con il pronome relativo, come nel caso di "le mele che ho comprate", concordanza che ormai suona strana alla grande parte degli italiani. 
Anch'io dico "si è lavato/a le mani" e via discorrendo.


----------



## Feainn

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se una persona apparentemente di sesso femminile pronunciasse quella frase, mi verrebbe il sospetto di avere di fronte un transessuale che ha l'aspetto di una donna ma parla da uomo, oppure una che si da delle arie parlando come sua nonna duchessa.



Oddio ho sputato il tè sullo schermo dal ridere ahahahahah



dragonseven said:


> le tue frasi sono tutte corrette. Naturalmente le ultime due hanno una regola diversa: con l'ausiliare _avere_ vi è l'obbligo ad accordare il participio passato nel tempo composto in genere e numero con il pronome di terza persona (_lo, la, li, le_; anche _ne_) che lo precede. Nel caso degli altri pronomi (mi, ti, ci, vi) è facoltativo.
> 
> @Feainn: Mi spiace ma stai sbagliando, non è così come affermi (vedi sopra in piccolo).



Non lo sapevo  Pensavo fosse obbligatorio come in francese


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> [...] _( Punto 4) La possibilità di scelta dell'accordo del participio di un verbo pronominale col soggetto o con l'oggetto - sia questo anteposto o posposto - è esistita da sempre in Italiano, e le restrizioni di tanto in tanto indicate da qualche grammatico sono da considerarsi infondate. (_Articolo di Luca Serianni, Aprile 1994: consultabile su Google digitando ''Accordo participio passato'', Accademia della Crusca).
> 
> Siccome ho constatato che il parere del Serianni in questo Forum viene di solito considerato come una specie di Vangelo, non mi sembra giusto trascurare il suo parere o considerarlo sbagliato quando è diverso da ciò che il nostro orecchio individuale, o magari regionale, ci indica.





bearded man said:


> [...] Il fatto è che ci sono ancora taluni ''barbogi'' (come il sottoscritto: non per niente sono ''bearded'') che proprio anche nel parlato si esprimono qualche volta così!
> Forse il mio (il nostro) è un parlato un po' antiquato...


 Ciao Bearded Man! 
Quindi, visto ciò, ritieni che frasi del tipo "Mi sono rotti i vestiti.", "Mi sono rotta la gamba." (detto da un maschio) siano non solo corrette ma pure accettabili nell'italiano moderno? (se così fosse dovrei rettificare la rettifica fatta al post #16 ) Davvero le pronunceresti? Le frasi 'corrette' non sarebbero queste: "Mi si sono rotti i vestiti", "Mi si [è rotta la gamba / sono rotte le gambe]?
Siamo sicuri che il Serianni con "_...verbo pronominale..._" non intendesse parlare più propriamente di “riflessivi apparenti” in questo caso?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Siamo sicuri che il Serianni con "_...verbo pronominale..._" non intendesse parlare più propriamente di “riflessivi apparenti” in questo caso?


Tra l'altro lui non fa nessun accenno specifico al linguaggio parlato, quindi sostenere che "anche Serianni ha detto che va bene" non è coretto.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Bearded Man!
> Quindi, visto ciò, ritieni che frasi del tipo "Mi sono rotti i vestiti.", "Mi sono rotta la gamba." (detto da un maschio) siano non solo corrette ma pure accettabili nell'italiano moderno? (se così fosse dovrei rettificare la rettifica fatta al post #16 ) Davvero le pronunceresti? Le frasi 'corrette' non sarebbero queste: "Mi si sono rotti i vestiti", "Mi si [è rotta la gamba / rotte le gambe]?
> Siamo sicuri che il Serianni con "_...verbo pronominale..._" non intendesse parlare più propriamente di “riflessivi apparenti” in questo caso?


Ciao, dragonseven!
Come esempio di verbo pronominale, il Serianni stesso nel suo articolo cita il verbo 'prefissarsi':  secondo lui è corretto dire _la meta che ci siamo prefissati _ed anche _la meta che ci siamo prefissata_ (quest'ultima frase presuppone la correttezza di _ci siamo prefissata una meta).[En passant_, a me sembrerebbe più elegante in Italiano _prefiggersi una meta_ anziché_ prefissarsi una meta_.]
Ammetto che _mi sono rotti i vestiti_ suona male (ma suona male anche _mi sono rotto i vestiti), _mentre, pur nella mia mascolinità, io direi tranquillamente _mi sono rotta una gamba, _così come _mi sono mangiate tutte le unghie.._
E' vero che nel suo articolo Serianni non fa distinzione tra linguaggio scritto e parlato. Tuttavia il confine tra i due registri mi sembra abbastanza...fluido (se un confine può essere fluido), cioè variabile a seconda di età, ceto sociale, regione, cultura, ecc., e questo può forse spiegare le differenti sensibilità linguistiche.
Rimane aperta la questione se, in un Forum come quello ''solo italiano'', sia più opportuno prendere in considerazione la lingua letteraria, quella parlata o magari entrambe - segnalando per ogni espressione a quale registro essa appartiene: il guaio è che evidentemente non è facile accordarsi su questo punto.
_
_


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> _la meta che ci siamo prefissata_ (quest'ultima frase presuppone la correttezza di _ci siamo prefissata una meta)_



Non per forza. Potrebbe essere simile a "la macchina che hai comprata" (che non presuppone la correttezza della frase "ho comprata la macchina", almeno nell'italiano moderno). 
C'è qualche esempio senza il pronome relativo?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded man said:


> Rimane aperta la questione se, in un Forum come quello ''solo italiano'', sia più opportuno prendere in considerazione la lingua letteraria, quella parlata o magari entrambe - segnalando per ogni espressione a quale registro essa appartiene: il guaio è che evidentemente non è facile accordarsi su questo punto.


Si possono fare tranquillamente entrambe le cose, specificando a che registro ci si riferisce e tenendo ben presente però che soprattutto gli stranieri vogliono imparare l'italiano corrente e non l'italiano di Manzoni che, se imitato, li renderebbe ridicoli appena aprono bocca.


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Non per forza. Potrebbe essere simile a "la macchina che hai comprata" (che non presuppone la correttezza della frase "ho comprata la macchina", almeno nell'italiano moderno).
> C'è qualche esempio senza il pronome relativo?


No, non c'è - come puoi facilmente vedere consultando quel sito.  Tuttavia Serianni, poco dopo aver citato l'esempio di _la meta che ci siamo prefissata, _enuncia la regola riguardante i 'verbi pronominali' (vedi #18)... E secondo me il tuo esempio sarebbe dovuto essere ''la macchina che ti sei comprata'' per rimanere in tema (oppure anche a te _mi sono comprata una macchina_ sembra in stile manzoniano se detto da un maschio?): infatti la regola, per i verbi semplicemente attivi - che vogliono l'ausiliare avere - non è la stessa.
E - chiedo scusa a Paul - magari ce ne fossero di stranieri che parlano l'Italiano di Manzoni, o di Italiani che parlano il Tedesco di Goethe!!...


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> oppure anche a te _mi sono comprata una macchina_ sembra in stile manzoniano se detto da un maschio?



Non suona male, però si sente veramente poco in giro.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> [...] Ammetto che _mi sono rotti i vestiti_ suona male (ma suona male anche _mi sono rotto i vestiti) _[...]


 In effetti... E se al posto di _rotti _e _rotto_ ci fossero _strappati_ e _strappato_? è lo stesso?

Secondo me, in questi casi, la concordanza tra il participio passato e il complemento oggetto non serve, è superflua.
Visto che l'italiano è una lingua che tende sempre più all'economia e i grammatici consigliano le forme e i modi prevalenti nell'uso, ritengo che il Serianni (nel famoso articolo), precisando la correttezza di certe espressioni, manchi di specificare quale è quella preferibile (come invece ha fatto al primo punto in merito all'ausiliare _avere_).


----------



## alicip

Mi sono *mangiate *tutte le unghie??? 
Mi sono *rotti *i vestiti???
Mi sono *comprata *una macchina??? (detta da un maschio???)
Il ragazzino piangeva perché si era *sbucciate *entrambe le ginocchia???

Mi dispiace ma questo non suona italiano. Se queste sono corrette, allora si potrebbe dire anche???:
Mi sono cucinate tutte le patate che avevo nella dispensa.
Mi sono preparate due valige grandi per il viaggio.
Mi sono rotti due orologi da collezione.
Mi sono mangiati un paio di panini a pranzo.

A me non sembra...


----------



## bearded

@alicip 
Secondo il mio parere, le frasi che tu citi sono tutte giuste in Italiano. Le si potrà giudicare antiquate o letterarie (e forse per questo suonano inusuali al tuo orecchio), ma non sbagliate. Del resto anche Paul dice che non appartengono all'Italiano attualmente parlato, non che siano errate.  Unica eccezione (secondo me): mi sono rotti i vestiti/gli orologi. La ragione è che esiste ''rompersi'' come vero verbo riflessivo (a differenza degli altri verbi citati: le unghie non si mangiano da sole, la macchina non si compra da sola, le patate non cucinano se stesse) e quindi in questo caso il riflessivo '*si *sono rotti' prevale.


----------



## alicip

@bearded 
Una cosa è la lingua italiana letteraria/antiqua e un'alta la lingua che usiamo oggi. Secondo me *corretto *sarebbe:
Mi sono *cucinato *tutte le patate che avevo nella dispensa.
Mi sono *preparato *due valige grandi per il viaggio.
Mi sono *rotto *due orologi da collezione.
Mi sono *mangiato *un paio di panini a pranzo.
Mi sono *comprato *una macchina nuova.


----------



## bearded

Hai ragione solo se per te la lingua letteraria è *scorretta. *E comunque io direi ''mi si sono rotti due orologi da collezione'' (e magari scriverei 'valigie' con la i, scusa la pignoleria).


----------



## alicip

bearded man said:


> Hai ragione solo se per te la lingua letteraria è *scorretta. *E comunque io direi ''mi si sono rotti due orologi da collezione'' (e magari scriverei 'valigie' con la i, scusa la pignoleria).


Non è che considero la lingua letteraria scorretta. 
P.S. - Ho scritto "valige" apposta, conoscendo la tua pignoleria. Io scrivo "valigie" però come dice Treccani: "Per questo motivo, bisogna mettersi l'anima in pace e tollerare il fatto che si possa trovare scritto valige anziché valigie e, viceversa, il leggermente antiquato provincie in luogo di province (del resto, in Roma, si trova scritto sulle targhe piazzale delle Provincie e viale delle Provincie)." Buon weekend.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> [...] ... E secondo me il tuo esempio *sarebbe *dovuto essere [...]


  Di' la verità, avresti voluto scrivere: "*avrebbe* dovuto essere".  Vero?


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Di' la verità, avresti voluto scrivere: "*avrebbe* dovuto essere".  Vero?


Non credo proprio: sono venuto/sono dovuto venire, sono stato/sono dovuto essere... Secondo la regola, l'ausiliare (coi verbi modali) rimane quello del verbo semplice.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Non credo proprio: sono venuto/sono dovuto venire, sono stato/sono dovuto essere magari un secolo fa, "sono stato" con i modali si dice e scrive "ho dovuto essere" ... Secondo la regola, l'ausiliare (coi verbi modali) rimane quello del verbo semplice.


 Mi spiace ma devi crederci:
Sono stato a Bologna ->
*Ho dovuto* essere a Bologna;
*Ho voluto* essere a Bologna;
Non sono stato a Bologna ->
Non *ho potuto* essere a Bologna.

Con i verbi modali seguiti dal verbo _essere_ ci vuole l'ausiliare _avere, _è l'eccezione alla regola. 

P&L


----------



## bearded

Hai ragione, dragonseven.  Ho imparato qualcosa e ti ringrazio.


----------

